# My Beautiful Pup



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well my lovely little girl is now 21 weeks old, and while the rain held off last weekend I thought I ought to take some new photos of her.

So here is Saskie


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww what a beauty!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

omg one of the most stunning gsds ive ever seen


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aw she is a real darling...i now want another german shepherd


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a very pretty girl,


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yip very stunning doggy


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

lovely looking dog indeed...u must be very proud


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

she is very beautiful


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww she is Beautiful!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely looking girl shes adorable


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Shes a good looking dog. What age is it when there floppy ear stays up as many ive seen as pups have a floppy ear that they grow out of as they get older.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

very stunning dog indeed...Jill


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

gimmie! gimmie!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

What a fantastic pup, she's beautiful.

Is she well behaved? 

Sal
x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is very pretty!


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Shes a good looking dog. What age is it when there floppy ear stays up as many ive seen as pups have a floppy ear that they grow out of as they get older.


It depends really, Saskie's ears were up by the time she was 11 weeks, but they touched each other which I think looks really cute. If a GSD's ears are up early then they often go floppy again when they are teething.



SallyUK said:


> What a fantastic pup, she's beautiful.
> 
> Is she well behaved?
> 
> ...


Is she well behaved.... That depends on her mood!!! She can be a complete monster at times, BUT she knows sit, down, wait, stay and leave and is normally very good while we are doing training, sometimes she falls asleep when doing a stay! Other times though she just has the attention span of a gnat and we just give up! She was an evil little devil when she was tiny, I'm pleased to say she has grown out of all the biting!! And she is obsessed by balls, so we have no problems with her off lead as long as we have her ball!!


----------

